# Arghhhh!



## LDUBS (Jan 25, 2019)

Go out yesterday. Didn't do so good. Got one trout, maybe 1.5 pound. 

Jim's forum rules prevent me from expressing my true feelings about yesterday's results, so I'll just use the following polite words to express my irritation: 

Gosh
Dang
Dash it all
Confound it
Shucks
Fiddlesticks
Cripes
Drat

There is always next time.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 26, 2019)

I like the Brits use of shite, and bloody and some space movies of go-rammit.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 26, 2019)

Shoot, Dagnabbit, the misery of it all.


----------



## overboard (Jan 26, 2019)

Haven't heard the term fiddlesticks used in years, seems like all the polite words have been replaced by ONE word anymore. You can use your imagination on that ONE word, we all hear it all the time! :lol:


----------



## ppine (Jan 26, 2019)

LDUBS,
I just updated my trolling equipment. Feb is when I usually start taking the boat out nere in Nevada. I hate ice on the boat ramp. 

On a day like the one you describe, you have to keep the memories of days when you knocked em dead in the front of your brain. Fishing is a sport that is all about hope. I have a favorite lake that has produced 25 fish days, with 15 inch rainbow trout being the minimum size. It makes me feel ten feet tall, to be able to take friends and my brothers out and have that kind of success. Since the drought, my best day there has been 3 small trout.

Experience teaches us patience. Your day will come Grasshopper.


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2019)

Try "barnacles!" if you are mad. It just feels good.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 27, 2019)

*Holy Barnacles Batman!* You are definitely right, it does feel good. :LOL2: 

Well, I guess we all know that is why it is called fishing instead of catching.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 27, 2019)

ppine "Fishing is a sport that is all about hope"...


Hmmmm.... So very true.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 28, 2019)

richg99 said:


> ppine "Fishing is a sport that is all about hope"...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... So very true.




Some might disagree and say fishing is a sport that is all about Angler skill (and if you have a bad day just blame your gear). :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

